# Civil Service Police Exam



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Not to long ago you had to be 18 years of age to take the civil service police exam but then that age got upped to 19 years of age. Is it still 19 years of age because ive heard stories goign around sayign it is now 21 to be able to take the test but cannot find anythign online to back it up......


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Governor Romney signed legislation last year to up the minimum age to be a police officer to 21 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

When did Gov Romney pass this legislation that you have to be 21 to be able to take the civil service police exam....


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

obie1722 said:


> When did Gov Romney pass this legislation that you have to be 21 to be able to take the civil service police exam....


Chapter 467 of the Acts of 2004

AN ACT INCREASING THE MINIMUM AGE FOR APPOINTMENT AS A POLICE OFFICER.

Whereas, The deferred operation of this act would tend to defeat its purpose, which is to increase the minimum age for appointment of police officers, therefore it is hereby declared to be an emergency law, necessary for the immediate preservation of the public convenience.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:

SECTION 1. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws, as appearing in the 2002 Official Edition, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 26, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first.

SECTION 2. Section 58 of chapter 31 of the General Laws, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in lines 18 and 19, the words "or police officer".

SECTION 3. The second paragraph of said section 58 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by adding the following sentence:- No person shall be eligible to take an examination for orignal appointment to the position of police officer in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination, as so stated.

SECTION 4. Section 64 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 14, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in the place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first.

SECTION 5. Notwithstanding any general or special law to the contrary, no person who has not reached his twenty-first birthday shall be appointed for the first time as a public safety officer in the division of law enforcement of the department of fisheries, wildlife and recreational vehicles or a campus police officer at a state or community college. The minimum age restriction for original appointment to said positions in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to persons who have completed a competitive examination for said position before the effective date of this act.

SECTION 6. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to any person who has completed a competitive examination for appointment to the state police before the effective date of this act.

Approved January 5, 2005.


----------



## BT1405 (Jan 22, 2006)

^^ just in response to that..Is this post wrong?

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3491

In this it says you must be 19 on or before that April date 2005..but you quoted Romney signing that into bill in January 2005? So....?

Or will it just effect the 2007 test?

Im 19, will be 21 in 2007 but in NOVEMBER which isn't going to help me if the test is in April again..](*,)


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

In order to be a PO you must have a LTC, however, not sure if this rumor is true or not, but reserve and special officers(min age 18) , can carry a fire arm "Under the badge" not sure how true this is.. but it's a start.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

BT1405 said:


> ^^ just in response to that..Is this post wrong?
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3491
> 
> ...


I know people under 21 who signed up for the exam months in advance. Then Romney passes the bill and they are S.O.L. They actually got their exam fee refunded to them.


----------



## BT1405 (Jan 22, 2006)

So..in simple easy to read terms..you gotta be 21 to be a cop (because of license to carry, etc) and 21 to take the CS exam? OR, shall I make it confusing and say If I took the exam in April 2007 when ill be 20 (21 in November 2007) I can take it? or does that not make a difference at all?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

As it states, must be 21 by the final date of filing for the exam. I just missed the last one, at least let the painful proccess start young.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

For all you under 21ers out there, here is some advice if you want to get a job as quickly as possible-

A) Enlist in the armed forces- today

B) Get fluent in a foreign language at college- now

C) Become a paramedic

If you follow my instructions, especially the part about enlisting, you will probably get on the job within the next 10 years or so, pretty quick huh?


----------

